# Pit bulls are 6% of the national dog population yet they accounted for 70% of 2017 fatal dog attacks



## basquebromance

But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh shut up. The CDC says breed ID and numbers are meaningless since they are compiled from media reports and are in no way accurate or representative.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

I trust pits more than I trust dems.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.

It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 171528


Is that dog fixed? Good job! Fix them all. End of problem.

That could be a lab or Rottweiler


----------



## Crixus

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.




Not at all. I feed mine children and it loves them.


----------



## koshergrl

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
Click to expand...

Not going to happen.


----------



## koshergrl

sealybobo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171528
> 
> 
> 
> Is that dog fixed? Good job! Fix them all. End of problem.
> 
> That could be a lab or Rottweiler
Click to expand...

I've had labs and rottweilers. 

I bet you spend your nights dreaming about the day that the government will regulate when and how you take a shit.


----------



## gulfman

Pit Bull dogs lives matter


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
Click to expand...

What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
Click to expand...

As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
Click to expand...

Agreed.

But why would it bother you if every pitbull were fixed and we don’t make them anymore?


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But why would it bother you if every pitbull were fixed and we don’t make them anymore?
Click to expand...

Because I am for individual liberty. I don’t agree with zealots dictating how people should live their lives. We have become a nation of zealots.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
Click to expand...

I love every pitbull I know at the dog park. I would still fix them and not make that dog anymore.

I had foster moms deny me a dog because I worked too many hours, didn’t have a fenced in yard, etc. 

If we continue to make pit bulls we need to be more selective who can have one. Sooo many white trash Americans shouldn’t have one.

And we are over making them. If you go to the humane society all they have are pit bulls. Enough!


----------



## petro

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.



"Look boy...OP is an idiot!"


----------



## petro




----------



## sealybobo

petro said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245811
> "Look boy...OP is an idiot!"
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t trust that pit with my kid. Would you?


----------



## petro

sealybobo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245811
> "Look boy...OP is an idiot!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn’t trust that pit with my kid. Would you?
Click to expand...

More than I would trust you.
This is my buddy that we dog sit for. Most gentle   creature ever.
In fact, protective of children and other small dogs.


----------



## koshergrl

sealybobo said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245811
> "Look boy...OP is an idiot!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn’t trust that pit with my kid. Would you?
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

petro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245811
> "Look boy...OP is an idiot!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn’t trust that pit with my kid. Would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More than I would trust you.View attachment 245814
> This is my buddy that we dog sit for. Most gentle   creature ever.
> In fact, protective of children and other small dogs.
Click to expand...

I know some real sweet pits.  Doesn't mean I wouldn't fix them and stop making them so that idiots can't get his hands on them.  And since most of  you are idiots....snip snip.  Bob Barker bitch!  LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But why would it bother you if every pitbull were fixed and we don’t make them anymore?
Click to expand...

Would it bother you if every black person was fixed and we didn't make them anymore?  Pit bulls are more valuable than any person.  One just saved the lives of an entire family.   You don't see people doing that.


----------



## Blues Man

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


It's not the dog it's the owner


----------



## koshergrl

Blues Man said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the dog it's the owner
Click to expand...

And the parents. 
Leave a little kid with a pack of rambunctious, high prey driven dogs and you are an idiot. 

Owners who let their dogs of any breed roam are idiots. Dogs will pack up and kill shit. Your nice dog will hook up with other dogs..often it's a tiny dog...and they will learn to kill things. 

If you want to have a powerful dog, you have to be a powerful owner, and you have to exert enough control that you don't have any accidents. 

Snoop is 14 years old now, and he has been with our family the entire time. He can be trusted with bunnies, with cats, with other dogs, with kids. 
But he's that way because he's lived intimately with us and because we have invested many, many, many hours teaching him. 

Pitties are not naturally more dangerous than any other dog with a prey drive. German Shepherds are deadly..and lab/shepherd mixes are killing machines. 

They're prey animals. If you don't like them, stay away from them. If you're afraid of them, stay away from them. I like them..and my dogs have never hurt anybody. Except for Milo, who bit the shit out of everybody. She was an 11 lb parson russell terrier.


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.




Pete the Pup was a pit bull that got along well with children. https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Schools-out-our-gang-1930.jpg


It all depends on the mutt's training.   Pit bulls are very intelligent dogs.


Most of the dogs available for adoption in shelters are of this breed.   President Trump has been criticized for being the first President without a WH dog.   IMHO, the President should adopt 2 dozen pit bulls from the Washington DC shelter.   The WH is heaven for dogs, with the many cars on the property to chase and the many toilets to drink from.    He could help his friends at the NY Times and Washington Post by using those newspapers for the dogs' business.


----------



## skye

I'm more scare of a psychopath... or a robber .... than a pit bull.


----------



## skye

koshergrl said:


> I trust pits more than I trust dems.


----------



## skye

In fact...I'm thinking  may be I'll get a pit next time.

Or a French Bulldog

Or both!


----------



## koshergrl

skye said:


> In fact...I'm thinking  may be I'll get a pit next time.
> 
> Or a French Bulldog
> 
> Or both!


Pitties really are nice dogs. They're healthy, too, compared to other breeds...though they are prone to ear problems...but if you vet them regularly you can stay on top of it. They're smart, they absolutely love people. 

They are powerful and have a strong prey drive, but you can absolutely train them to ignore it. One of the reasons pits are such good dogs is that their love of humans is much stronger than their prey/fight drive. Our snoop was raised around babies and little animals...he will let bunnies and kids climb all over him and never hurt them.


----------



## sealybobo

Tipsycatlover said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But why would it bother you if every pitbull were fixed and we don’t make them anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it bother you if every black person was fixed and we didn't make them anymore?  Pit bulls are more valuable than any person.  One just saved the lives of an entire family.   You don't see people doing that.
Click to expand...

Yes you do they’re called firemen.


----------



## koshergrl

But Great Pyrenees are awesome too..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.



Truthfully the Pit Bull is usually not a dangerous dog unless the owner is a asshole and made the Dog dangerous.

Been around them all my pathetic life and never once feared them...

I fear poodles more...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

sealybobo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
Click to expand...


Why do you care?


----------



## Darkwind

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


Your subject line is misleading.

Mistreated pit bulls are responsible for 70% of the fatal dog attacks.


----------



## Darkwind

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
Click to expand...

LOL

So, if the pit bull owners are the breeders too?


----------



## Polishprince

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Truthfully the Pit Bull is usually not a dangerous dog unless the owner is a asshole and made the Dog dangerous.



The problem is that more assholes decide to own Pit Bulls as opposed to other breeds.    If assholes were banned from owning pit bulls, they would just get German Shepherds or Rotts or Golden Retrievers or Pekinese instead.  And then you'd have a different dog problem


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Polishprince said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully the Pit Bull is usually not a dangerous dog unless the owner is a asshole and made the Dog dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that more assholes decide to own Pit Bulls as opposed to other breeds.    If assholes were banned from owning pit bulls, they would just get German Shepherds or Rotts or Golden Retrievers or Pekinese instead.  And then you'd have a different dog problem
Click to expand...


So it is the asshole owner and not the dog, well except for poodles because those are Satan little Hell Hounds!


----------



## Darkwind

koshergrl said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact...I'm thinking  may be I'll get a pit next time.
> 
> Or a French Bulldog
> 
> Or both!
> 
> 
> 
> Pitties really are nice dogs. They're healthy, too, compared to other breeds...though they are prone to ear problems...but if you vet them regularly you can stay on top of it. They're smart, they absolutely love people.
> 
> They are powerful and have a strong prey drive, but you can absolutely train them to ignore it. One of the reasons pits are such good dogs is that their love of humans is much stronger than their prey/fight drive. Our snoop was raised around babies and little animals...he will let bunnies and kids climb all over him and never hurt them.
Click to expand...

Both of My daughters own Pitts.  I've never own one so they don't get it from Me.

Both dogs are gentle, yet rambunctious.  That is because both are about a year and a half old.

Both allow My grandchildren to climb on them and they both wrestle with the kids.  I can't tell you how often Malakai (My youngest grandson) has scratches on his arms and face from playing with his dog.

Never once was there a concern the dog would turn on him.  He's a boy with a dog and the two are as natural as water running down a hillside.

I'm a cat person, but love dogs.  Every child should have a dog at least once in their life and a Pitt is a good dog.

I pitty the fool who tries to hurt them when he's about.

The biggest thing about pitts.  They effin eat like a division of infantry!


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.

First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet. 

 Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal. 

If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.


----------



## impuretrash

Flopper said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
Click to expand...



Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But why would it bother you if every pitbull were fixed and we don’t make them anymore?
Click to expand...

These animals are not vicious by nature.  Some people make them vicious.  They need love and attention, more so than most dogs but what they often get is isolation and mistreatment. 

The situation with pit bulls is often a self-fulling prophesy.  Many people believe they are vicious animals.  People acquire them for that reason.  They treat them as vicious animal and they become one.  It's really shameful, because as a breed they are one of the most loving and loyal of all breeds.


----------



## yidnar

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


most dogs are mean because their owners made them that way ! pits are as sweet and docile as any other breed if they are raised that way unless [as with any breed ] there is something wrong with the dog . the publem with the pit breed is that most punks and abusive thugs that want a mean and vicious dog choose a pit and raise it that way . its not the dogs fault in most cases .


----------



## Flopper

impuretrash said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
Click to expand...

Not so.

Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.

Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.

In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.

Position Statement on Pit Bulls


----------



## impuretrash

Flopper said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
Click to expand...


I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.


----------



## Flopper

yidnar said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> most dogs are mean because their owners made them that way ! pits are as sweet and docile as any other breed if they are raised that way unless [as with any breed ] there is something wrong with the dog . the publem with the pit breed is that most punks and abusive thugs that want a mean and vicious dog choose a pit and raise it that way . its not the dogs fault in most cases .
Click to expand...

That is oh so true.  Unfortunately, a lot of kids who crave love and acceptance by their parents are dished out hate and abuse.  They become the punks and abusive thugs you refer to and they take out their aggression on animals seeking to abuse them as they were abused.


----------



## Flopper

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete the Pup was a pit bull that got along well with children. https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Schools-out-our-gang-1930.jpg
> 
> 
> It all depends on the mutt's training.   Pit bulls are very intelligent dogs.
> 
> 
> Most of the dogs available for adoption in shelters are of this breed.   President Trump has been criticized for being the first President without a WH dog.   IMHO, the President should adopt 2 dozen pit bulls from the Washington DC shelter.   The WH is heaven for dogs, with the many cars on the property to chase and the many toilets to drink from.    He could help his friends at the NY Times and Washington Post by using those newspapers for the dogs' business.
Click to expand...

I fully support getting pets from shelters but you have to be careful because shelters often end up with badly abused animals.  I know, I had one for 9 years.  A wonderful dog in many respects but he would cower out of fear that he would be hit when I put a hand down to pet him .  He was always fearful of strangers and could be aggressive toward them.


----------



## Flopper

impuretrash said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
Click to expand...

All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.


----------



## impuretrash

Flopper said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
Click to expand...


Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence


----------



## sealybobo

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you care?
Click to expand...

Because people are walking around with these loose cannons. I was walking my dog and this pit broke out of its yard and ran up on us. Luckily it wasn’t a crazy pit and it didn’t attack.

It’s just a breed. Spade or neuter your current dog then get another breed next time. They don’t make them anymore.

I have a pbgv. Would I care if they stopped making the breed? Hell no. Who cares? 

I really don’t understand why anyone would care if we no longer made labs or Doberman pinchers. It’s not like when an animal goes extinct. It’s not like if we wiped out all wolves or coyote.


----------



## sealybobo

Darkwind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So, if the pit bull owners are the breeders too?
Click to expand...

Start breeding poodles


----------



## Marion Morrison

I fear Min Pins, Chihuahas, and Dachsunds more than pitbulls. All 3 are way meaner in general and more likely to bite.

Sure, a pitbull is more physically capable of hurting people, but also naturally less likely to attack.

The problem is some people raise them to attack.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I got my Turkish Kangal at 12 weeks old. Now he's 4 years old and just over a hundred pounds.  And pure muscle. I feed him that Honest Kitchen Force with some raw mixed into it. He's quadruple the badass of a pit. lol.

That said, it's the owners fault. Not the dog's. Some people simply aren't qualified to own and handle them.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But why would it bother you if every pitbull were fixed and we don’t make them anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These animals are not vicious by nature.  Some people make them vicious.  They need love and attention, more so than most dogs but what they often get is isolation and mistreatment.
> 
> The situation with pit bulls is often a self-fulling prophesy.  Many people believe they are vicious animals.  People acquire them for that reason.  They treat them as vicious animal and they become one.  It's really shameful, because as a breed they are one of the most loving and loyal of all breeds.
Click to expand...

I love every pit I know. I love my dog. I fixed my dog. I would have no problem fixing every pit bull. What’s the big deal?

To get a hunting license you have to take a class. To have a pit you should have to train the dog. Not on your own either. Classes with a professional and you need to pass to keep your dog.

Or prove you have a safe pet. 

What we do now where every white trash neighborhood has pits chained in a back yard they can easily escape from.

My grandmothers neighbor had their pit in a small pen with a weight chained around its neck. To make it tougher? Were they fighting it? So fucking mean.


----------



## petro

Since Trump doesn't have an official dog, he should get a Pitbull just for the effect of the exploding heads that would follow.
Would be a perfect presidential dog choice.


----------



## Polishprince

impuretrash said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence
Click to expand...



The statistics aren't a "coincidence" at all, you just need to interpret them.  Automobile insurers might have told you back in the day that more Camaros and Roadrunners were involved in more bad accidents than Desotos and Ramblers.    It doesn't make a Camaro a more dangerous car at all.   Just a reflection on the owner and their expectations in buying the vehicle.


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> What we do now where every white trash neighborhood has pits chained in a back yard they can easily escape from.
> 
> My grandmothers neighbor had their pit in a small pen with a weight chained around its neck. To make it tougher? Were they fighting it? So fucking mean.




A lot of African American dog owners like pit bulls as well.  A young brother used to walk through the alley with his two pits unleashed.

This isn't a racial thing at all.

And of course, if pit bulls were banned, the same people would just get a different breed


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact...I'm thinking  may be I'll get a pit next time.
> 
> Or a French Bulldog
> 
> Or both!
> 
> 
> 
> Pitties really are nice dogs. They're healthy, too, compared to other breeds...though they are prone to ear problems...but if you vet them regularly you can stay on top of it. They're smart, they absolutely love people.
> 
> They are powerful and have a strong prey drive, but you can absolutely train them to ignore it. One of the reasons pits are such good dogs is that their love of humans is much stronger than their prey/fight drive. Our snoop was raised around babies and little animals...he will let bunnies and kids climb all over him and never hurt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of My daughters own Pitts.  I've never own one so they don't get it from Me.
> 
> Both dogs are gentle, yet rambunctious.  That is because both are about a year and a half old.
> 
> Both allow My grandchildren to climb on them and they both wrestle with the kids.  I can't tell you how often Malakai (My youngest grandson) has scratches on his arms and face from playing with his dog.
> 
> Never once was there a concern the dog would turn on him.  He's a boy with a dog and the two are as natural as water running down a hillside.
> 
> I'm a cat person, but love dogs.  Every child should have a dog at least once in their life and a Pitt is a good dog.
> 
> I pitty the fool who tries to hurt them when he's about.
> 
> The biggest thing about pitts.  They effin eat like a division of infantry!
Click to expand...

Same old.......my pit bull is so gentle with my kids

Usually muttered after he rips the face off some child


----------



## rightwinger

Emotional support pit bull attacks 5-year-old at Portland airport, mother claims in suit

Gabriella suffered injuries to the muscles, tendons, bone, nerves and soft tissue of her face and eye. She also had to have surgery to repair her tear duct, the lawsuit states. Gabriella's medical expenses have so far amounted to $100,000 and are expected to climb.


----------



## Pilot1

We need tougher penalties for people that are abusive to animals like many ghetto dwellers are to Pit Bulls.  The owner is usually to blame for the dogs behavior.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Same old.......my pit bull is so gentle with my kids
> 
> Usually muttered after he rips the face off some child




You hear that about people too.

A man goes bezerk and chops up his whole family.  Then they interview the neighbors afterwards and they always say "he was a quiet man".

They catch Ted Bundy, interview his mum, "he was a great kid"


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old.......my pit bull is so gentle with my kids
> 
> Usually muttered after he rips the face off some child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hear that about people too.
> 
> A man goes bezerk and chops up his whole family.  Then they interview the neighbors afterwards and they always say "he was a quiet man".
> 
> They catch Ted Bundy, interview his mum, "he was a great kid"
Click to expand...


Ted Bundy was a pit bull
Right up to biting off a girls face


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
Click to expand...

All dogs are a menace. German shepherds, labs, huskies..all will kill and eat people. 

Intelligent people don't think that dogs are babysitters for children..and don't leave little kids alone in a room with a dog or multiple dogs (even worse) that can kill them. Any more than you put a little kid into a pen with a cow and a calf that can kill them. 

But we have a right to have our pets. I think people who think that they have the right to tell other people what pets they can have need to have their head examined.


----------



## impuretrash

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All dogs are a menace. German shepherds, labs, huskies..all will kill and eat people.
> 
> Intelligent people don't think that dogs are babysitters for children..and don't leave little kids alone in a room with a dog or multiple dogs (even worse) that can kill them. Any more than you put a little kid into a pen with a cow and a calf that can kill them.
> 
> But we have a right to have our pets. I think people who think that they have the right to tell other people what pets they can have need to have their head examined.
Click to expand...


I'm not suggesting that your dogs be taken away and euthanized. What I'd like to see is for the breed itself to die out and go extinct. With so many dog breeds to choose from I don't see any trait that makes Pits so remarkable that it's worth the risk they obviously pose.


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence
Click to expand...

The CDC says the statistic is meaningless, because it is totally built to ER technicians and fake press who have no way of knowing what breed the dog is.


----------



## impuretrash

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC says the statistic is meaningless, because it is totally built to ER technicians and fake press who have no way of knowing what breed the dog is.
Click to expand...


Even if the breed is misidentified half the time, that still means that Pits are responsible for 35% of the total fatal attacks. 35% out of hundreds of breeds.


----------



## rightwinger

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All dogs are a menace. German shepherds, labs, huskies..all will kill and eat people.
> 
> Intelligent people don't think that dogs are babysitters for children..and don't leave little kids alone in a room with a dog or multiple dogs (even worse) that can kill them. Any more than you put a little kid into a pen with a cow and a calf that can kill them.
> 
> But we have a right to have our pets. I think people who think that they have the right to tell other people what pets they can have need to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting that your dogs be taken away and euthanized. What I'd like to see is for the breed itself to die out and go extinct. With so many dog breeds to choose from I don't see any trait that makes Pits so remarkable that it's worth the risk they obviously pose.
Click to expand...

Pit bulls will eventually give way to social pressures and insurance companies that won't cover them


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pit bulls and never have.  However, I know several families that do and one breeder.  They have never had a problem with there pit bulls.  I did a lot of investigation before I got our current dog and learned a couple of interesting things about this breed.
> 
> First and foremost, Pit Bulls love people and they expect love in return.  Unfortunately, many people get pit bulls for home security, to guard the store, or warehouse without understanding their nature. They get them as young dogs, put them in a home or business alone for many hours or days with little human contact which to a Pit Bull or many other dogs is torture.  Worse yet some believe they need to "condition" these dogs to make them mean so as be a good watch dog or guard dog only to find they are neither.  They then end up in a dog pound then transferred from one rescue shelter to another because adult Pit Bulls are not valued as household pets, primary due to their reputation.  Eventually a family adopts the animal but unfortunately, months or years of abuse can't be easily erased and they are often not suitable as a family pet.
> 
> Dogs being pack animals need contact and affection.  The family becomes the pack and one person, usually the family member that cares most for the animal becomes the leader of the pack.  Dogs need this.  If you deny this and subject them to isolation and mistreatment, you are likely to have vicious animal.
> 
> If you want a pit bull, get a puppy where you know it's history and raise it with all the love and attention it craves and it will reward you with undying love and loyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All dogs are a menace. German shepherds, labs, huskies..all will kill and eat people.
> 
> Intelligent people don't think that dogs are babysitters for children..and don't leave little kids alone in a room with a dog or multiple dogs (even worse) that can kill them. Any more than you put a little kid into a pen with a cow and a calf that can kill them.
> 
> But we have a right to have our pets. I think people who think that they have the right to tell other people what pets they can have need to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting that your dogs be taken away and euthanized. What I'd like to see is for the breed itself to die out and go extinct. With so many dog breeds to choose from I don't see any trait that makes Pits so remarkable that it's worth the risk they obviously pose.
Click to expand...


Tough shit. The risk isn't a real risk, it's just your own abject fear based on ignorance. It has no basis in fact. Pits are no more dangerous than any other powerful dog with a prey drive. If there were hundreds of german shepherds running around in poor neighborhoods, then the *dangerous* breed would be German Shepherds. If there were hundreds of Rotties running around, the *dangerous* dogs would be rotties. If hundreds of Golden fucking Retrievers were running around (the only dogs that have ever offered to bite me in my whole, long life have been Golden Retrievers) then it would be Golden Retrievers who pose the threat. 

All the dogs have different traits they're bred for. Rotties were war dogs, for pete's sakes, they were bred to take down humans. Great Pyrenees are bred to fight, and kill, bears and wolves. 

They're all potentially dangerous. A pit is no more potentially dangerous than any of the others.


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC says the statistic is meaningless, because it is totally built to ER technicians and fake press who have no way of knowing what breed the dog is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if the breed is misidentified half the time, that still means that Pits are responsible for 35% of the total fatal attacks. 35% out of hundreds of breeds.
Click to expand...


Nope. The statistics are meaningless. That's why the CDC says it's meaningless.


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC says the statistic is meaningless, because it is totally built to ER technicians and fake press who have no way of knowing what breed the dog is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if the breed is misidentified half the time, that still means that Pits are responsible for 35% of the total fatal attacks. 35% out of hundreds of breeds.
Click to expand...

It's not just that they're misidentified. It's that the stats are compiled using news articles, and new articles don't cover all the attacks. 
You need to read the CDC disclaimer instead of idiotically continuing to yammer about it.


----------



## impuretrash

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> 
> 
> All, I can say is that has not been my experience and it is contrary to the  position of the ASPCA, American Veterinary Medical Association, and the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the outrageous statistics are just a coincidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC says the statistic is meaningless, because it is totally built to ER technicians and fake press who have no way of knowing what breed the dog is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if the breed is misidentified half the time, that still means that Pits are responsible for 35% of the total fatal attacks. 35% out of hundreds of breeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. The statistics are meaningless. That's why the CDC says it's meaningless.
Click to expand...


----------



## ph3iron

basquebromance said:


> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.


Are they not banned in the uk?


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Pitbulls were bred for one purpose and that is to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.
> 
> Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability which has been outlaw for over a century in most countries. However, Pit Bulls today are specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty.
> 
> Even those Pit Bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait. Research on pet dogs confirms that dog aggressive toward other dogs are no more likely to direct aggression toward people than dogs that aren’t aggressive to other dogs.
> 
> In short, Pit Bulls make good pets. However, when acquiring any dog, you should be aware of it's history or be prepared to deal with an abused animal which always has the potential for vicious behavior.
> 
> Position Statement on Pit Bulls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I believe that Pit Bulls are a menace and any parent who thinks their children are safe around them needs to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All dogs are a menace. German shepherds, labs, huskies..all will kill and eat people.
> 
> Intelligent people don't think that dogs are babysitters for children..and don't leave little kids alone in a room with a dog or multiple dogs (even worse) that can kill them. Any more than you put a little kid into a pen with a cow and a calf that can kill them.
> 
> But we have a right to have our pets. I think people who think that they have the right to tell other people what pets they can have need to have their head examined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting that your dogs be taken away and euthanized. What I'd like to see is for the breed itself to die out and go extinct. With so many dog breeds to choose from I don't see any trait that makes Pits so remarkable that it's worth the risk they obviously pose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit. The risk isn't a real risk, it's just your own abject fear based on ignorance. It has no basis in fact. Pits are no more dangerous than any other powerful dog with a prey drive. If there were hundreds of german shepherds running around in poor neighborhoods, then the *dangerous* breed would be German Shepherds. If there were hundreds of Rotties running around, the *dangerous* dogs would be rotties. If hundreds of Golden fucking Retrievers were running around (the only dogs that have ever offered to bite me in my whole, long life have been Golden Retrievers) then it would be Golden Retrievers who pose the threat.
> 
> All the dogs have different traits they're bred for. Rotties were war dogs, for pete's sakes, they were bred to take down humans. Great Pyrenees are bred to fight, and kill, bears and wolves.
> 
> They're all potentially dangerous. A pit is no more potentially dangerous than any of the others.
Click to expand...

Bull Shit

I grew up in an era when German Shepherds were the most popular breed
Most were not even on a leash

No where close to the carnage to people and other pets from Pit Bulls


----------



## impuretrash

Here's a great documentary on the subject. It's a bit long and I'm sure close minded people won't watch it but who knows, maybe posting it here will save a life.


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> Here's a great documentary on the subject. It's a bit long and I'm sure close minded people won't watch it but who knows, maybe posting it here will save a life.


Canadian idiocy. 

No, you aren't saving lives by making people afraid of dogs. You're just establishing your believe that anything you find *scary* should be outlawed...regardless of whether or not there's an actual threat. 

The reality is, dogs can kill people. Get over it. Avoid ghettos, where black people like to let their vicious dogs run loose.


----------



## koshergrl

ph3iron said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they not banned in the uk?
Click to expand...

Has the UK cornered the market on caring about kids?

Answer: Nope.


----------



## impuretrash

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a great documentary on the subject. It's a bit long and I'm sure close minded people won't watch it but who knows, maybe posting it here will save a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian idiocy.
> 
> No, you aren't saving lives by making people afraid of dogs. You're just establishing your believe that anything you find *scary* should be outlawed...regardless of whether or not there's an actual threat.
> 
> The reality is, dogs can kill people. Get over it. Avoid ghettos, where black people like to let their vicious dogs run loose.
Click to expand...


Oh, I see. When it comes to black people, statistics matter and do reflect a pattern of behavior. I agree. But not pit bulls, no. The statistics are lies.


----------



## Confounding

skye said:


> I'm more scare of a psychopath... or a robber .... than a pit bull.



Some psychopaths are fine people!


----------



## impuretrash

Confounding said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more scare of a psychopath... or a robber .... than a pit bull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some psychopaths are fine people!
Click to expand...


Most psychopaths don't rip people to shreds and eat them alive. Death by mauling has got to be close to the top of the list of the worst ways to go. I'd rather be shot to death by a violent black gang banger to be honest.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a great documentary on the subject. It's a bit long and I'm sure close minded people won't watch it but who knows, maybe posting it here will save a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian idiocy.
> 
> No, you aren't saving lives by making people afraid of dogs. You're just establishing your believe that anything you find *scary* should be outlawed...regardless of whether or not there's an actual threat.
> 
> The reality is, dogs can kill people. Get over it. Avoid ghettos, where black people like to let their vicious dogs run loose.
Click to expand...


Given the long history of viscous attacks, people are right to be scared of the breed

Insurance companies are a dollar and cents business. They want no part of insuring a pit bull.


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a great documentary on the subject. It's a bit long and I'm sure close minded people won't watch it but who knows, maybe posting it here will save a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian idiocy.
> 
> No, you aren't saving lives by making people afraid of dogs. You're just establishing your believe that anything you find *scary* should be outlawed...regardless of whether or not there's an actual threat.
> 
> The reality is, dogs can kill people. Get over it. Avoid ghettos, where black people like to let their vicious dogs run loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. When it comes to black people, statistics matter and do reflect a pattern of behavior. I agree. But not pit bulls, no. The statistics are lies.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.


----------



## Natural Citizen

sealybobo said:


> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.



This is kind of how I feel about Social Security. Let the seniors collect, then kill it, let the new generation opt out.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a great documentary on the subject. It's a bit long and I'm sure close minded people won't watch it but who knows, maybe posting it here will save a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian idiocy.
> 
> No, you aren't saving lives by making people afraid of dogs. You're just establishing your believe that anything you find *scary* should be outlawed...regardless of whether or not there's an actual threat.
> 
> The reality is, dogs can kill people. Get over it. Avoid ghettos, where black people like to let their vicious dogs run loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. When it comes to black people, statistics matter and do reflect a pattern of behavior. I agree. But not pit bulls, no. The statistics are lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.
Click to expand...

Pit Bulls attack in the suburbs, in the sticks, in airports

Not just a black problem


----------



## impuretrash

koshergrl said:


> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.



Pit Bulls are popular with bad people for a reason. But, even chubby suburban white women who raised their dogs from puppies have had to watch them brutalize a neighbor's child.


----------



## rightwinger

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Bulls are popular with bad people for a reason. But, even chubby suburban white women who raised their dogs from puppies have had to watch them brutalize a neighbor's child.
Click to expand...


<sob> But , but he was always so sweet with our children. 
The child must have done something to provoke my sweet dog to bite off the child’s face


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Bulls are popular with bad people for a reason. But, even chubby suburban white women who raised their dogs from puppies have had to watch them brutalize a neighbor's child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <sob> But , but he was always so sweet with our children.
> The child must have done something to provoke my sweet dog to bite off the child’s face
Click to expand...


Ever heard the one about the noble and brave pit bull who rushed into a burning building to kill a child?


----------



## koshergrl

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Bulls are popular with bad people for a reason. But, even chubby suburban white women who raised their dogs from puppies have had to watch them brutalize a neighbor's child.
Click to expand...


Pits are popular with people who like to fight dogs. 
Not people who want dogs to eat people. Have you ever noticed that pit handlers aren't afraid of the dogs? That's because they know, better than anybody, that the dogs don't naturally want to attack people. Even when they're trained and bred to fight. 

But German Shepherds..they're famous not only for killing, but every now and then EATING, children:

Neighborhood reacts to child killed by German Shepherd

GERMAN SHEPHERD KILLS SLEEPING BABY

Family dog kills 2-month-old child in bouncer, police say


----------



## rightwinger

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Bulls are popular with bad people for a reason. But, even chubby suburban white women who raised their dogs from puppies have had to watch them brutalize a neighbor's child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <sob> But , but he was always so sweet with our children.
> The child must have done something to provoke my sweet dog to bite off the child’s face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard the one about the noble and brave pit bull who rushed into a burning building to kill a child?
Click to expand...



I do believe it was a pit bull who pulled Timmy from the well


----------



## Darkwind

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> So, if the pit bull owners are the breeders too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start breeding poodles
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that there are packs of pits running loose in black neighborhoods...and that almost all of those busted for dog fighting are minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pit Bulls are popular with bad people for a reason. But, even chubby suburban white women who raised their dogs from puppies have had to watch them brutalize a neighbor's child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pits are popular with people who like to fight dogs.
> Not people who want dogs to eat people. Have you ever noticed that pit handlers aren't afraid of the dogs? That's because they know, better than anybody, that the dogs don't naturally want to attack people. Even when they're trained and bred to fight.
> 
> But German Shepherds..they're famous not only for killing, but every now and then EATING, children:
> 
> Neighborhood reacts to child killed by German Shepherd
> 
> GERMAN SHEPHERD KILLS SLEEPING BABY
> 
> Family dog kills 2-month-old child in bouncer, police say
Click to expand...

Wow...one case
I guess Statistics is not your strong suit


----------



## EvilCat Breath

petro said:


> View attachment 245813


Cesar Milan is an illegal alien and should be chopped up and fed to dogs.


----------



## koshergrl

And then the Golden Retrievers...

Dog killed 2-month-old baby, ripped child’s legs off while father slept in other room: police

And labs:
The dog breed most likely to bite you has been revealed

and Golden Retrievers:
I used to have 10 fingers. Then a lovable golden retriever ripped one off.


----------



## koshergrl

https://nypost.com/2018/05/16/pack-of-wiener-dogs-mauls-woman-to-death/


----------



## koshergrl

Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.


----------



## sealybobo

Natural Citizen said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of how I feel about Social Security. Let the seniors collect, then kill it, let the new generation opt out.
Click to expand...

Just send everyone a $ amount. Based on what you paid in. Let’s say mine is $150k. I can take it or not.

But when you guys end up homeless broke and starving no crawling for help. Like the girl upstairs she never dreamed she’d be filing for disability and Medicaid. But she is. She got lupus. She’s 300 lbs. and 49.

She tried starting her own business and didn’t appreciate safety nets and social programs, till now.

You and even she would have her starve or die because she can’t afford to treat her lupus.

Now she sees it my way.


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.


Nonsense. Maybe it’s the national dog in the hood.

Labs are America’s dog.


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> And then the Golden Retrievers...
> 
> Dog killed 2-month-old baby, ripped child’s legs off while father slept in other room: police
> 
> And labs:
> The dog breed most likely to bite you has been revealed
> 
> and Golden Retrievers:
> I used to have 10 fingers. Then a lovable golden retriever ripped one off.


Yet people aren’t afraid of golden retreavers.

I’m afraid of any dog off leash and barking at me. But I really think I’m going to die if it’s a pit. Too many retards own pits. It’s the national dog for pore white trash.

Yes pits are the national dog. The humane society is full of them.

Less than a year ago this couple got a pit and the husband left the dog with his wife. When he came back she was dead. And not from a heart attack.

If you own a pit mix them with something else. You can breed the aggression out that way.

And fix your pit.


----------



## Natural Citizen

sealybobo said:


> Now she sees it my way.



Yeah? Well, the Constitution sees it my way. As usual.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.



Most hated dog in America for a reason


----------



## rightwinger

The problem with Pit Bulls is not just the frequency of attacks but the severity. 

If a chihuahua bites you, you get a small puncture
If a Pit Bull bites you he will tear away your flesh


----------



## Muhammed

gipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
Click to expand...

'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack


----------



## koshergrl

Muhammed said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
Click to expand...


It was thrown out.
Millan is great, he knows his shit when it comes to dogs. He doesn't read them wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

More people killed by pit bulls than all other breeds combined


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
Click to expand...


The woman, a critical care nurse in Florida, claims she suffered "disfiguring open wounds, deep muscle and tendon lacerations" and bone fractures in the Sept. 23, 2014, attack, just six days after the dog had been released by Millan's Dog Psychology Center.


----------



## gipper

Muhammed said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah absolutely no reason to feel uneasy about having them around your kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
Click to expand...

Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is 
Iiable. 

From the article...
Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.


She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.


----------



## Muhammed

gipper said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see the problem with fixing all pit bulls and not breeding them anymore. It’s a breed we invented we can just stop breeding those types of dogs.
> 
> It doesn’t matter how much pit bull lovers cry. They can just love their dog till it dies and then next time go with a different breed. They’ll get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
Click to expand...

The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.

"Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.

"When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.

As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.


----------



## sealybobo

Muhammed said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
Click to expand...

I feel as bad for a person who owns and is mauled by a pitbull as I do when Siegfried and Roy were attacked by a lion.

I only feel bad for neighbors who are attacked by idiots dogs.


----------



## bodecea

petro said:


> Since Trump doesn't have an official dog, he should get a Pitbull just for the effect of the exploding heads that would follow.
> Would be a perfect presidential dog choice.


He couldn't handle a pet eagle....lol


----------



## koshergrl

Muhammed said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
Click to expand...

It was dismissed, it didn't happen as they claimed.


----------



## koshergrl

sealybobo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel as bad for a person who owns and is mauled by a pitbull as I do when Siegfried and Roy were attacked by a lion.
> 
> I only feel bad for neighbors who are attacked by idiots dogs.
Click to expand...

so you're afraid of dogs. 
figures.


----------



## Muhammed

koshergrl said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would be so wrong with not making this breed anymore? You pit bull lovers are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was dismissed, it didn't happen as they claimed.
Click to expand...

So the pit bull didn't maul anyone? Did they fake the injuries?


----------



## sealybobo

koshergrl said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the Dog Whisperer proved long ago, pit bulls are great dogs. Too bad some humans that own them, are assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel as bad for a person who owns and is mauled by a pitbull as I do when Siegfried and Roy were attacked by a lion.
> 
> I only feel bad for neighbors who are attacked by idiots dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're afraid of dogs.
> figures.
Click to expand...

I go to a dog park every day so no.

Everyone is afraid of a dog that is close and barking like it’s mad. If it’s a pitbull we are even more frightened. Kill them


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dog Whisperer' Cesar Millan sued in pit bull attack
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel as bad for a person who owns and is mauled by a pitbull as I do when Siegfried and Roy were attacked by a lion.
> 
> I only feel bad for neighbors who are attacked by idiots dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're afraid of dogs.
> figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I go to a dog park every day so no.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of a dog that is close and barking like it’s mad. If it’s a pitbull we are even more frightened. Kill them
Click to expand...



Most dog owners recognize an aggressive dog. 
Pit Bulls are generally not welcome at a dog park


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read this article you posted?  It doesn’t appear Milan is
> Iiable.
> 
> From the article...
> Jen Woodard, the director of the Dog Psychology Center, said in a statement that Millan never had contact with the dog and never trained the animal.
> 
> 
> She said the dog's owner had removed the pit bull "against the strong advice and objection of his trainer." After the attack, the pit bull was returned to this center where it was placed in quarantine, Woodard said.
> 
> 
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel as bad for a person who owns and is mauled by a pitbull as I do when Siegfried and Roy were attacked by a lion.
> 
> I only feel bad for neighbors who are attacked by idiots dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're afraid of dogs.
> figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I go to a dog park every day so no.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of a dog that is close and barking like it’s mad. If it’s a pitbull we are even more frightened. Kill them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most dog owners recognize an aggressive dog.
> Pit Bulls are generally not welcome at a dog park
Click to expand...


That is true.  There are a few exceptions of course.  

There are three kinds of pitbulls.  Ones I trust like I trust any other dog, ones I trust but could snap if given the right environment and ones I would only let Michael Vick own if you know what I mean.


----------



## sealybobo

You should see the pits that people bring to the dog park.  All the dogs are playing in packs.  One dog pretends to be the prey and the other dogs gang up on it.  It's a fucking game until a pit shows up and is looking at one dog like it wants to eat it.  There's something in their heads that they could snap.  

We have kicked pit bull owners out who's dogs were good dogs yes but they were too wild and aggressive.  Then there's Dominik.  He is such a sweet pit.  A pussy really.  I love him.  Still fix that fucker.  

Since shitheads exist we can not allow shit heads to get their hands on dogs this aggressive.  I don't want to sue you I want my face or my child back.  Asshole pit owners.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The canine, named Gus, was seized and impounded in Texas in 2013 and *was found to be a danger to the public and ordered destroyed*, according to the complaint.
> 
> "Thereafter, Cesar Millan and his Dog Psychology Center, agreed to take over custody and control of the pit bull and not to release it until it was "fully deemed a safe member of society," the complaint said.
> 
> "When the dog's owner fell behind on monthly payments to keep it housed at the Dog Psychology Center, the center prematurely *released the known vicious and dangerous pit bull back into the public domain* and entrusted it to someone with no training or experience in the handling of vicious and dangerous dogs," the complaint said.
> 
> As the proprietor of The Dog Psychology Center, it certainly appears that Millan is liable. The dog would have been snuffed and unable to attack people again if it wasn't for his meddling.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as bad for a person who owns and is mauled by a pitbull as I do when Siegfried and Roy were attacked by a lion.
> 
> I only feel bad for neighbors who are attacked by idiots dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're afraid of dogs.
> figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I go to a dog park every day so no.
> 
> Everyone is afraid of a dog that is close and barking like it’s mad. If it’s a pitbull we are even more frightened. Kill them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most dog owners recognize an aggressive dog.
> Pit Bulls are generally not welcome at a dog park
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.  There are a few exceptions of course.
> 
> There are three kinds of pitbulls.  Ones I trust like I trust any other dog, ones I trust but could snap if given the right environment and ones I would only let Michael Vick own if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...


Many a Pit Bull owner has cried in court while explaining what a gentile animal they have


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> You should see the pits that people bring to the dog park.  All the dogs are playing in packs.  One dog pretends to be the prey and the other dogs gang up on it.  It's a fucking game until a pit shows up and is looking at one dog like it wants to eat it.  There's something in their heads that they could snap.
> 
> We have kicked pit bull owners out who's dogs were good dogs yes but they were too wild and aggressive.  Then there's Dominik.  He is such a sweet pit.  A pussy really.  I love him.  Still fix that fucker.
> 
> Since shitheads exist we can not allow shit heads to get their hands on dogs this aggressive.  I don't want to sue you I want my face or my child back.  Asshole pit owners.



I would not allow my dog to run loose in a dog park with pit bulls running around
You never know


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should see the pits that people bring to the dog park.  All the dogs are playing in packs.  One dog pretends to be the prey and the other dogs gang up on it.  It's a fucking game until a pit shows up and is looking at one dog like it wants to eat it.  There's something in their heads that they could snap.
> 
> We have kicked pit bull owners out who's dogs were good dogs yes but they were too wild and aggressive.  Then there's Dominik.  He is such a sweet pit.  A pussy really.  I love him.  Still fix that fucker.
> 
> Since shitheads exist we can not allow shit heads to get their hands on dogs this aggressive.  I don't want to sue you I want my face or my child back.  Asshole pit owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not allow my dog to run loose in a dog park with pit bulls running around
> You never know
Click to expand...

You would trust Dominic.  But if it were a strange pit yea I've been uncomfortable around them and usually those people who's pits show aggression usually stop coming because their dogs get too worked up or excited.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hated dog in America for a reason
Click to expand...



Dislike of Pit Bulls is a racist thing, IMHO.   They are by far the most popular breed among African Americans.   Walk through the ghetto, you'll always see them gathering around.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hated dog in America for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dislike of Pit Bulls is a racist thing, IMHO.   They are by far the most popular breed among African Americans.   Walk through the ghetto, you'll always see them gathering around.
Click to expand...

I bet koshergurl has black in her or has had black in her


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hated dog in America for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dislike of Pit Bulls is a racist thing, IMHO.   They are by far the most popular breed among African Americans.   Walk through the ghetto, you'll always see them gathering around.
Click to expand...

The dogs kill regardless of race


----------



## koshergrl

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hated dog in America for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dislike of Pit Bulls is a racist thing, IMHO.   They are by far the most popular breed among African Americans.   Walk through the ghetto, you'll always see them gathering around.
Click to expand...


Which is stupid, packs of dogs are dangerous. Ultimately, pitties are terriers..they have a strong prey drive and they are physically very, very strong. It's idiotic to allow any pit to run, especially in an area where there are kids and other dogs running around. 

But that doesn't mean they should be outlawed. It means they should be cleared from the streets, or the people who let them run be fined...But believe me, a pack of sherpherds, muts, and labs can do every bit as much damage as a pack of pits.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pits are about the closest thing the US has to a national dog type....in Asia they have the yellow dogs...in the US we have pits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hated dog in America for a reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dislike of Pit Bulls is a racist thing, IMHO.   They are by far the most popular breed among African Americans.   Walk through the ghetto, you'll always see them gathering around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dogs kill regardless of race
Click to expand...

My dog goes crazy whenever he sees a black person.  It's so funny because it's so obvious that the dog is singling them out for being different.  Kind of embarrassing but funny too.


----------

